# Máy điều hòa áp trần Daikin thiết kế gọn nhẹ và sang trọng



## tranthibinh (25/4/22)

*Máy điều hòa áp trần Daikin thiết kế gọn nhẹ và sang trọng

HOTLINE - ZALO: 0909 333 162 MS HÀ
*




*1. May lanh ap tran phân tán không khí trong lành đến khắp phòng:*
- Đảo gió tự động theo hướng lên xuống mang lại không khí trong lành đến khắp phòng.
- Gió thổi theo hướng xuống dưới lên tới 50 độ
- Có thể lắp đặt trên trần cao 3,5m
- Chương trình làm khô, hút ẩm được điều khiển bằng bộ vi xử lý để tránh nhiệt dộ không khí thay đổi đột ngột gây khó chịu
*2. Lắp đặt linh hoạt nên có thể tự do thiết kế:*
- Độ cao và chiều sâu đồng nhất. Các loại công suất nhỏ có thiết kế gọn để có thể lắp vào những nơi có kích thước hẹp hơn.
- Giảm khe hở ở 2 bên lắp đặt linh hoạt
- Tất cả các việc nối dây dẫn và bảo trì bên trong được thực hiện từ dưới thiết bị.
- Các ống cũng được lắp đặt dễ dàng hơn.

*Máy lạnh áp trần Daikin FHNQ13MV1/RNQ13MV1 gas R410a*



​Mã sản phẩm:​*Điều hòa* Daikin FHNQ13MV1/RNQ13MV1 gas R410a
Model:​Daikin FHNQ13MV1/RNQ13MV1 gas R410a
Hãng sản xuất:​Daikin ( Nhật)
Công suất:​1,5 Ngựa (1,5 HP)
Kích thước:​Xuất xứ:​Thái Lan
Sử dụng:​Bảo hành:​01 Năm cho dàn lạnh, 05 năm cho Block máy
Giá bán:​16.000.000 VNĐ

*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT  

HOTLINE - ZALO :  0909 333 162 -  Ms Hà *
_* 
Tel:  (028) 66 789 516 -  (028) 66 764 052 - (028) 66 789 520 -  (028)66.764.050 - Ms Ngân*_
* 
EMAIL: ctythiennganphat@gmail.com 

Website:  maylanhdaikin.vn

Địa chỉ: 244/25 Đường HT17, KP.2, Phường Hiệp Thành, Quận 12, TP.HCM*

*NGOÀI RA THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP MÁY LẠNH LG, DAIKIN, MITSUBISHI, PANASONIC....

RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH!
Nguồn tin: Tin tức & Sự kiện -*


*



*


----------

